# FCharts and Canadian Data



## gassito (27 January 2007)

Hello,

I have FCharts Pro and it works beautifully with ASX data I import from float.com.au.

I also trade Canadian shares. Does anyone use FCharts Pro successfully with Canadian data imports (TSX and Vancouver) and, if so, what are your sources for the data and how do you import it into FCharts?

Many thanks,
Gassito.


----------



## Bobby (28 January 2007)

gassito said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I have FCharts Pro and it works beautifully with ASX data I import from float.com.au.
> 
> ...



Hello Gassito,

I think you can obtain Canadian data through Quotetracker, this will then hook up with Fcharts for the import of such.

Fcharts site has information regarding how to do the link up.

Good Luck.
Bob.


----------



## CanOz (13 April 2009)

I'm looking for EOD data for the TSX. Does anyone know of a package where i can just get the historical and EOD updates for the TSX only?

I know that Paritech offer it, but only as a package, i think?. I use Premium data now and really don't want to switch over completely. 

I need the data in MS format with some kind of integration for Amibroker.

Thanks All,

CanOz


----------

